# Garfield French Band



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone remember the Garfield French Band? They never got the recognition they deserved.


----------



## slimjim57 (Nov 15, 2016)

I had an LP called Strange Streets in the late 70's by a band called Garfield. Same band? I think the cartoon cat did them in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Out of Toronto. They put out a couple of albums. Very distinctive voice.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Garfield French is back!!


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

Way back in the 70's I semi-regularly played the front room (folk singers) of the White House Hotel in Renfrew, ON. During one of my engagements the Garfield French Band played the back room (rock bands).
Alas, the White House is long gone as is the Garfield French Band. I still sing the occasional folk song if I can remember the words.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I still have couple of their albums and still play them occasionally.


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

If memory serves, frequently these days it does not, the first Garfield album called "Strange Streets" was recorded in San Francisco. This debut album had been recently recorded when I saw/heard the band in Renfrew. The overall sound was very acoustic and unique due to Garfield French's vocal timbre and ululating vibrato as well as the band's frequent use of flute and cello. Garfield played chords on either a grand piano or acoustic guitar (an ovation I think) and sang lead vocals. I do recall that his brother was the percussionist. One night after our gigs we jammed for awhile but the session came unglued when Garfield informed me that he only played on the white keys of the piano. True story!!!


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Well he did alright on the white keys. They were fantastic to watch live, like you said, cello and flute also acoustic guitars. Not any bands would use an acoustic back then. it's too bad they got out of the music buisness. They used to play stuff that was yet to be released. I for one was waiting patiently but it never materialized.


----------



## helliott1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Used to see these guys on the college circuit. Interviewed them for the college paper in Kitchener once. Very intense guy, smart but frankly a little weird. I found his voice a little much after a while, but they were definitely different and memorable for that reason. Here's the title track off Strange Streets


----------

